# What the heck is it?



## bikemonkey (Feb 26, 2018)

Would appreciate any help on the make/model of this interesting quad bar cantilever. Only pic available and no other info.

Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 26, 2018)

60's Murray. Pretty common.


----------



## irideiam (Feb 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> 60's Murray. Pretty common.



Spaceliner was one of the models that used this style frame.


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> 60's Murray. Pretty common.



Thanks! I need a 60's set of wheels for a more interesting Murray project.


----------

